# ET yesterday- who is also on the 2 WW?



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to say Hello and to see if there is anyone out there who has started their 2WW recently? I am new to this website but wanted to share my story so far.

We had a 3 day 8 cell grade 1 embryo transferred yesterday. It's our first ICSI cycle. My husband has a low sperm count and I was told after EC that I have ? fluid on my right Fallopian tube but they can't be 100% sure as I will need a laproscope to confirm diagnosis of either hydrosalpinx, scar tissue or cyst. We are really worried about this as it can reduce our chance of getting a BFP and increases our risk of M/C and EP  

I'm also suffering from mild OHSS which is quite uncomfortable and feel really tired. Is this normal?

Has anyone else been through similar? I'm trying to remain positive and look after myself but know this is going to be a long wait. Would love to hear your stories and make some online friends to help us through this.

Good luck to everyone who is on their 2 WW and let's pray for those BFP'S xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   

*2WW ~ *CLICK HERE

*Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## Hope74 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there Prayingforababy,  

My DP and I have just started the dreaded 2WW too. I had 2 hatching 5-day blastocysts transferred today, so my OTD is 24th July, which might be quite close to your testing date too.

It's our first IVF and we also had ICSI due to low count, motility & morphology. I also only have one ovary due to one being removed when I had a huge ovarian cyst aged 16.

Unfortunately I don't know much about OHSS to help, other than drinking lots of water and eating protein which I'm sure you're doing already.

Take care and hope you're having a nice relaxing weekend so far! 
x x


----------



## Digitalis (May 30, 2012)

Hi Prayingforababy.  

I had my first embryo transfer on friday too.  Two eggs of grade B.  My DP has a blockage in his testes and I had fluid in one of my fallopian tubes.  Things weren't looking good at the start of the week as my response to the gonal f was poor.  However by the end of the week both the eggs they fertilised had divided and we were good to go!.  Im still a bit achy from the egg removal but am trying to keep calm and positive.  

I was worried too about the fluid in my fallopian tube but it had gone after the first scan (or they couldnt find it) and they said it wouldn't affect the ICSI as the process by-passes the fallopian tubes and the embryos are put directly back into the womb.  

I hope it helps to know there are loads of us going through the longest two weeks of our lives!

Hope it works out for you.  If you need a chat, just message me. Good luck

Sarah x


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Thetis for your links and info, that will keep me busy this afternoon while I'm on the 2 ww! 

Great to hear from Hope74 and Sarah!

Hope74- Gosh we will be testing very close (23rd for us). Brilliant news on getting to blastocysts stage, I have everything crossed for you. Thanks for sharing your story. I am trying to drink 3L plus each day but I'm finding it hard as I don't usually drink that much. I'm obsessed by eating protein! haha.....  What are you doing to keep yourself busy on the 2ww? xx

Sarah- I too was achy from EC and since ET I've had twinges in my tummy (if only I knew what was happening in there!) I have tried to think positive thoughts and it does help. It does worry you when you are told about fluid on your tube which you was un-aware of. That's great that they could not see yours Sarah. They could still see mine and scanned me again prior to ET. They said it could be more visible due to the OHSS (which is causing my tummy to look pregnant). It is another thing to worry about but if im honest im trying to put it to the back of my mind and keep as calm as possible so my little embryo can snuggle up and get cosy. What are you up to this week then and when is your test date?

My tummy keeps twinging, my boobs are sore, im very tired (even after 10 hrs sleep!) and i have a metallic taste in my mouth...... Are these good signs or due to the hormones?

Im praying for BFP'S for us all and thanks again for your post's xxx


----------



## Digitalis (May 30, 2012)

Hi prayingforababy,

I dont know about the good signs, I have tender nipples and yesterday morning felt nauseous but I try not to think about them too much as my mind runs away with me.  Im also getting the weird tummy twinges but that could be anything I suppose as im more aware of that area than usual.  

As for what im up to, not much!  I had the ET on the 13th July and am back to work on Monday.  My work is quite manual so I have to be careful not to lift.  My DP is suggesting that I dont drive anywhere due to the bumps and im not lifting anything.  Sleeping is hard as my mind races with baby thoughts.  Other than that, im watching DVD's and drawing to keep my mind off it all.  Anything that takes my mind off it really.  My pregnancy test is on the 27th July.  The time cant go fast enough!

Im sorry you have OHSS, ive heard you just have to ride it out and hopefully on the upside it shows that you are capable of producing lots of eggs for treatment.  

Good luck and please keep me updated on how you get on

Sarah


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi there Sarah,

Just wondering how you are getting on?

xxxx


----------



## Digitalis (May 30, 2012)

Hi Prayingforababy,

In all honesty, I think im going bananas with thinking about whether or not im pregnant.  

My stomach has swelled up and my breasts are massive (presseries?) Other than that I think everything else is normal, apart from being tired all the time.  

The days are going by very slowly and I can't wait until Friday! I keep seeing the Olympic countdown clock on BBC1 and know its the same time until I find out.  

I was calm but now Im itching to go to the draw and do a pregnancy test, even though i've been told not to.  Are you tempted to do one?  How is the OHSS?  Are you in hospital or at home?  

I hope that you are well and calmer than I am at the moment! 

Sarah x


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Sarah,

Just thought Id update you. It was my OTD yesterday and we had a BFN confirmed by blood test. Words can't describe how upset we are. This is going to be a long and emotional journey and I realise now this is only the beginning for us. Our dream is on hold for now as the clinic have told me they will look into the ? hydrosalpinx and get me into see the consultant before looking into having our 1 remaining frozen embryo transfer. I'm upset even writing this and am constantly analysing WHY US It's so unfair but I pray one day it will be our turn to be parents.

Good luck for Friday hun and please let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

So sorry hun, really gutted to hear that :-(


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks artypants, life is so unfair to us at times isn't it? xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

It most certianly is, you just have to grit you teeth and crack on with this journey


----------



## Digitalis (May 30, 2012)

Hi Praying 

Im so sorry that it hasn't worked this time for you. I know theres nothing I can say apart from im thinking of you and hope that you can both be strong for your next cycle.  

Its good that they are looking into the hydrosalpinx problem and hopefully they will be able to treat it before your next cycle.

Im feeling scared about Friday.  I look at the two week wait posts and there are a lot of BFN  
I havent come on my period but I know that means nothing so who knows.  If im honest I dont feel any different so im expecting a BFN.  Perhaps im expecting too many side effects and being a miser!!

Will let you know on Friday xx


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks hun, Im feeling much better about it after a heart to heart with my hubby tonight. I really hope you get ur BFP ill keep everything crossed for you. Please let me know how you get on. Sending you lots of   xxx


----------



## Digitalis (May 30, 2012)

It was a negative result.  They said slight positive as it had tried to attach but didnt manage to.  Feel utterly miserable. x


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry Sarah. Keep ur chin up hun. I kknow exactly how u feel so if u everr wanna chat just get in touch. Sorry for the spellimng but I'm on my phone! Take care darling and plan something nice xx


----------

